# Dealer forgot to reset Service Indicator -- What would you do



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

We just took our e46 in for its annual oil service. The mechanic forgot to reset the service indicator. So what would you do in our place:


1. Do nothing now. 

1a. Try and get an additional oil service when the indicator goes to zero. (about 2000 miles from now)

1b. Ignore the service indicator for 10 months -- next oil service in 1 year.


2. Call our sevice advisor. Get a reset, hopefully over the phone.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Why would you get another oil service?

Call them, make an appointment, get it done in 10 minutes and drive away.


----------



## Tex (Oct 6, 2003)

I just had the same problem after my oil service. I called the service advisor, went there and he reset it in 30 seconds. More importantly, you may want to make sure your invoice shows they changed the microfilter, because usualy, if they did not reset the SI, it is because they were thinking of an intermediate oil change, not Oil Service


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> We just took our e46 in for its annual oil service. The mechanic forgot to reset the service indicator. So what would you do in our place:
> 
> 1. Do nothing now.
> 
> ...


If the oil change was done because of "time" they won't reset it. My 04 330ci only has 6000 miles on it but is one year old, so I got the warranty change but they would not reset the indicator...that's BMWs rules.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

woody underwood said:


> If the oil change was done because of "time" they won't reset it. My 04 330ci only has 6000 miles on it but is one year old, so I got the warranty change but they would not reset the indicator...that's BMWs rules.


 That's correct. I just had a "time" oil change done they did not reset the SI and I am showing one yellow bar. I will take all of the free oil changes BMW will give me.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

vexed said:


> That's correct. I just had a "time" oil change done they did not reset the SI and I am showing one yellow bar. I will take all of the free oil changes BMW will give me.


:stupid:

I've had 2 "time" oil changes done on my 04 330cic (I only have 11k miles on it). No SI reset for either of them.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> Why would you get another oil service?
> 
> Call them, make an appointment, get it done in 10 minutes and drive away.


With traffic it is about an hour each way to the dealer. Time I'd rather not loose.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Tex said:


> I just had the same problem after my oil service. I called the service advisor, went there and he reset it in 30 seconds. More importantly, you may want to make sure your invoice shows they changed the microfilter, because usualy, if they did not reset the SI, it is because they were thinking of an intermediate oil change, not Oil Service


Just checked. The invoice shows oil, oil filter and wiper blade insterts. No micro filter. The mechanic only checked off the oil change box and not anything else on the oil service list. I'd better give my SA a call and find out if we are bringing the car back in 2000 miles.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

*Follow Up*

Just got voice mail from my SA. He wants me to bring the car back.


----------



## crash8168 (May 26, 2004)

that is correct, if you get a yearly oil change it doesnt get reset.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Happened to me. I had Inspection I done and the mechanic forgot to reset the service indicator. I went back to the dealer and when i pulled up the guy outside approached me and asked what was up, when I told him he just reset it right there on the spot. Turns out he was the one who worked on my car.


----------



## EuroRocket (Jun 26, 2005)

how can they forget to reset ur Service Light.. for me i would go back to the service advisor. or use one of my snap-on scan tool and reset it myself.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

As others have said, the annual oil change does not require an SII reset. However, if you want it reset, just DIY (http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=404)


----------

